# First IUI done - left feeling confused!



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello,

A bit about me: TTC 2 years, no problems found for me or husband.

I had a day 10 scan last Thursday - I had one follicle at 11mm and another which looked like a cyst which was 3cm. (I've taken Clomid 50mg on days 2-6)

I got my LH surge on Sunday.

I went back on Monday to check the progress of my follicles and the nurse said Ichad one on each side 10.8mm and 13.8mm. She said they could do the IUI there and then so I went ahead with it.

24 million sperm were inserted.

My question is - do my follicles seem a little small? All other posts I have seen have been 18mm, 20mm +

I did ask the nurse but she said the LH surge means that they have got to their biggest size. But what if my biggest size isn't big enough to produce a fully matured egg? 

I an really worried that it was done too early or maybe I ovulated over the weekend?

I am very confused. 😞


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi sparkles - well done on getting through your first IUI   I'm not sure about the follicle size tbh - I was told by my doctor that they need to be between 18-22mm.  

With my 2nd IUI I had a scan on the Wednesday and I think one follicle was 16mm and the other was about 13mm and I had an IUI booked for the Monday following.  The doctor said as he's been scanning me a few times he knew the rate at which my body was moving and that by Monday the follicles would be the correct size.  When did you have your scan??  How soon before IUI?  If your nurse said it was ok then just keep positive and picture the sperm doing their job.  

PS There's a separate 2ww thread to help you through the days


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well my day 10 scan was done, then I had the IUI on day 14. It just seems strange that Sunday could be the optimum day but obviously you can't have it done on a Sunday!

My hospital aren't very good at explaining things and I find myself with so many questions and no one to ask as I don't think of them until I have left.

Will definitely have a look at the 2ww threads, need all the help I can get!

The nurse put me at ease when she said all the speem are in the uterus now and there's no way they can fall back down which is what a I was concerns about!

Thanks for your reply, really appreciate it. 

Xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes I too had the concern about sperm falling out!  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Good luck!! xx


----------

